# Ham, Madrid, Benidorm art, Franco, beaches...



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Look at this page from the Guardian paper. Loads of stuff about Spain from Spanish ham, to unemployment amongst the young to Benidorm becoming cool and trendy. Get the kettle on, choccie biscuits at the ready and settle down for a bit of a read...

New Europe: Spain | World news | guardian.co.uk


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Look at this page from the Guardian paper. Loads of stuff about Spain from Spanish ham, to unemployment amongst the young to Benidorm becoming cool and trendy. Get the kettle on, choccie biscuits at the ready and settle down for a bit of a read...
> 
> New Europe: Spain | World news | guardian.co.uk


Some good reading there !


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Great! I've read some of these articles already but it's really handy to see them all on one page. Definitely one to bookmark.


----------

